# PMDD & IBS Flare-Ups



## Blue.Colorado09 (Aug 28, 2016)

So, pardon me for over-sharing but I am hoping someone else is enduring this embarrassing, traumatic problem.

I have IBS, and have for many years. I am trying to eliminate foods that cause it and I am thinking of ending my morning coffee and using tea instead for my caffeine. Coffee gives me diarrhea 2-3 times every morning and often makes me late for work because of it.

I suffer PMDD and it not only causes emotional and mental problems, it's now giving me a new problem: uncontrollable pooping of my pants or my bed. It just started this year, and this morning was the third incident since it began. I will be lying in bed or sitting in my recliner, no symptoms, then it just happens. It thankfully hasn't happened in my boyfriend's bed or at work but I am terrified that it will.

I have read that hormones and IBS can go hand-in-hand with flare-ups. IBS can flare up for ANY reason; stress, diet, hormones, bad luck, other medical problems like Fibromyalgia. Mine has gotten better since quitting gluten and discovering my list of food allergies and I take a daily probiotic that seems to help and when my IBS flares up, I take an extra one or two tablets and it helps A LOT.

I just want some advice on what else I can do to eliminate this new issue. Or at least for someone to mention it has happened to them so I don't feel like such a disgusting loser for this. I'm trying to eat vegetables every day, eating junk food just one day a week, switching potato chips to carrots. I love apples but sometimes those can cause gas. I am going to throw out my coffee and buy more tea.


----------

